# Tried to do a good deed



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

So I was in London today, whilst walking from one meeting to another I see a guy key a car really badly. So I think if that was mine I would be gutted, so I say something get the response I thought by being told to go away in a less polite version. I take a photo and knock a few local offices to try and find the owner to no avail. As it happens a policewomen comes by so I stop to tell her and she tells me " I am too busy to deal with petty vandalism " I couldn't believe it !! Lost for words with that one.

Anyway I left a note with my number on said car so they can call me.

Photo of car , you can see two lines that run over the panels. Disgusting -









The person who committed the act -









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Bad on all levels!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's awful. But good on you for doing what you can. 

So was the guy anything to do with the van that's parked there too?

He should be sued for a respray!!

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I guess the silver car is not electric, and is parked in the electric vehicle charging bay. Not that that is an excuse for vandalising someone's property. Brain dead moron.
If I'd have caught him scratching mine he'd be wearing his teeth as a necklace.
See if you can find them on Facebook and post this. See what transpires.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Cookies said:


> That's awful. But good on you for doing what you can.
> 
> So was the guy anything to do with the van that's parked there too?
> 
> ...


Yes that's his van, got the number plate also. He got in it and drove off. I tried to call 101 but it wouldn't go through for some reason, maybe because I have a foreign phone ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

PugIain said:


> I guess the silver car is not electric, and is parked in the electric vehicle charging bay. Not that that is an excuse for vandalising someone's property. Brain dead moron.
> If I'd have caught him scratching mine he'd be wearing his teeth as a necklace.
> See if you can find them on Facebook and post this. See what transpires.


It was an electric car , a Renault something. I just can't get my head around the mindless act.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

MSwiss said:


> It was an electric car , a Renault something. I just can't get my head around the mindless act.


Makes even less sense then!
Unless they'd had a run in earlier and he thought he was being big by damaging it.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

PugIain said:


> Makes even less sense then!
> 
> Unless they'd had a run in earlier and he thought he was being big by damaging it.


Could be or a debt not paid or something? I suppose you never know the background but whatever his reasons it's not the way to deal with it, can't put what I want to say on a forum lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Well done for taking it up and hope the owner follows it through 
Funny but when I saw the first picture I automatically expected a young person to be responsible until I saw the second picture, shows that you should not prejudge until you know all the facts.......anyone else done the same


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good for you, but unfortunately that's modern policing, I'm not saying all are like that as that's totally unfair but many forces are.
My feeling is you cant call that petty vandalism at the cost to repair that and it all starts with this and goes onto bigger crimes as don't get punished , this country is slowly becoming worse with this terrible attitude by the policewoman, I would have asked for her number and reported it if it was me terrible state of affairs IMHO


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

I would have to agree with you with regards to the police, unfortunately for one reason or another smaller crimes are just not looked into. 

Hopefully the owner calls so they can follow it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

What a ******. I think some prank calls to number are required. Saying that if it was mine is phone up pretending I need some work done. They'd be paying for the damage caused or they'd be getting flattened.


----------



## pinewood (Jan 25, 2018)

Well done you for taking the time to help another person out. It helps restore my faith in humanity.
wait for the owner to contact you, and then post it on social media. He deserves the sack for bringing his company image into disrepute, and should be prosecuted for criminal damage.
keep dialling 101 - crime like this shouldn't go unpunished


----------



## DTB (Dec 20, 2017)

Well done for not just turning a blind eye MSwiss.

It's a sad reflection of the lack of police resources that 'petty' crimes are dismissed out of hand.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for all the comments, just couldn't let it go. One of the receptionists made me a tea saying " that's so nice of you to try and help" it's sad in a way but I know why people don't get involved as they have no idea what they are up against. 

101 won't work for me, just says the number you are calling is not recognised.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

That is pretty sad, I wonder if it has anything to do with him not being able to get in the bay? he is on double yellows.

Hats off to you MSwiss for trying to help!


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I'd get this on their social media pages, along with raising a complaint with the Met.

****


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Are you sure that Renault is not electric. Looks like a ZOE to me?

Don't think they have social media. I hate scum like this


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

whatever is the world coming to ...you can get fined for dropping a sweet paper but no one cares thats £1000 or more of damage ffs

are you pistonheads ...might get some coverage on there ?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

The car that's parked there can't be an electric, and he obviously wanted to charge his electric van which he couldn't. Even if the car is electric but not using the charging point the guy has serious mental issues to do this


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The directors of the company may be interested to hear what their employees get up to!!! If it was me, I certainly would. 

Really disgraceful act. 

Cooks 

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Cookies said:


> The directors of the company may be interested to hear what their employees get up to!!! If it was me, I certainly would.
> 
> Really disgraceful act.
> 
> ...


^This. Many people seem to object to policing by members of the public. Total ******** and partly responsible for a continuing lack of respect nowadays.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Shame there isn't more info on their van! 

Hopefully they'll get brought to justice
Disgusting act!


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

dchapman88 said:


> Shame there isn't more info on their van!
> 
> Hopefully they'll get brought to justice
> Disgusting act!


google :thumb:

terrible act, poor policing.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

They seem to have plenty of money if the owner of the damaged car wants to go after them...

https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/05796912/filing-history


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

It was 100% electric , 

that’s the one a Zoe! 

I haven’t heard off the owner but may over the weekend. I will keep you posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Well done you MSwiss :thumb:


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

Good on you for taking action. I wonder if the policewoman would have responded the same way if it had been her own car it happened to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

None .


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I bet if everyone started leaving reviews with a link to this thread that would get their attention! :lol:

If you've not heard from the owner I'll hazard a guess that the guy guessed your actions, returned and took the note? There's no way someone would just ignore it.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

We'll done MSwiss - not many people would have done what you did, especially confronting the offender. I hope they didn't go back and remove the note though, as I'd have thought the owner of the keyed car would have been in contact by now.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Shocking


----------

